# Литература > Литература для бухгалтеров, и не только. >  Журналы для юристов

## vitamina

*Здесь выкладывается литература для юристов.
Вся литература на данной странице выложена в целях ознакомления и для зарегистрированных подписчиков журналов и книг.
Помните, что скачанные с данной страницы номера журналов и книг Вы используете на свой страх и риск.
Автор и администрация этого сайта данной страницы не несет никакой ответственности за использование этих номеров третьими лицами.
В случае если Вас устраивает один из перечисленных номеров, Вы обязаны официально подписаться на литературу.*


*Журнал "Арбитражная практика для юристов"* ->   ссылка  |  зеркало 

*Журнал "Конкуренция и право"* ->   ссылка  |  зеркало 

*Журнал "Корпоративный юрист"* ->   ссылка  |  зеркало 

*Журнал "Налоговед"* ->   ссылка  |  зеркало 

*Журнал "Налоговые споры"* ->   ссылка  |  зеркало 

*Журнал "Трудовые споры"* ->   ссылка  |  зеркало 

*Журнал "Уголовный процесс"* ->   ссылка  |  зеркало 

*Журнал "Юрист компании"* ->   ссылка  |  зеркало

----------


## vitamina

*Журнал "Арбитражная практика для юристов"*  (PDF)
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

№  1 (январь) за 2022 год ->  скачать  |  зеркало

№  2 (февраль) за 2022 год ->  скачать  |  зеркало

№  3 (март) за 2022 год ->  скачать  |  зеркало

№  4 (апрель) за 2022 год ->  скачать  |  зеркало

№  5 (май) за 2022 год ->  скачать  |  зеркало

№  6 (июнь) за 2022 год ->  скачать  |  зеркало

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
*Другие номера журнала*  ->  ссылка  |  зеркало

----------


## vitamina

*Журнал "Юрист Компании" (Россия)* (PDF)
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

№  1 (январь) за 2022 год -> скачать |  зеркало

№  2 (февраль) за 2022 год -> скачать |  зеркало

№  3 (март) за 2022 год -> скачать |  зеркало

№  4 (апрель) за 2022 год -> скачать |  зеркало

№  5 (май) за 2022 год -> скачать |  зеркало

№  6 (июнь) за 2022 год -> скачать |  зеркало

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
*Другие номера журнала  на выбор* -> ссылка | зеркало

----------


## vitamina

*Журнал "Налоговые споры" (Россия)* (PDF)
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

№  1 (январь) за 2022 год ->  скачать  |  зеркало | зеркало

№  2 (февраль) за 2022 год ->  скачать  |  зеркало | зеркало

№  3 (март) за 2022 год ->  скачать  |  зеркало | зеркало

№  4 (апрель) за 2022 год ->  скачать  |  зеркало | зеркало

№  5 (май) за 2022 год ->  скачать  |  зеркало | зеркало

№  6 (июнь) за 2022 год ->  скачать  |  зеркало | зеркало

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
*Другие номера журнала* ->  ссылка  |  зеркало

----------


## vitamina

*Журнал "Корпоративный юрист" (Россия)* (PDF)
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

№  1 (январь) за 2022 год ->  скачать  |  зеркало | зеркало2

№  2 (февраль) за 2022 год ->  скачать  |  зеркало | зеркало2

№  3 (март) за 2022 год ->  скачать  |  зеркало | зеркало2

№  4 (апрель) за 2022 год ->  скачать  |  зеркало | зеркало2

№  5 (май) за 2022 год ->  скачать  |  зеркало | зеркало2

№  6 (июнь) за 2022 год ->  скачать  |  зеркало | зеркало2

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
*Другие номера журнала* ->  ссылка  |  зеркало

----------

